# My Ferret Nation Cage



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

After much research I bought myself a Ferret Nation 142. So far it has been wonderful! I put on hardware cloth even though I don't think Betty can slip through the bars. Because of the number of cats we have, her getting out is not an option. Gosh that stuff is hard to work with! 

Anyways, I only have the top part set up for now because I ran out of hardware cloth (and the will to cut up my arms). She only really needs one half anyways since she's a single rat (for now, that will hopefully change soon!). She actually seems kind of uncomfortable in such a big place, but she's getting used to it. I sewed up some hammocks of different sorts and she LOVES the tube one! She sleeps in it all day.  



























Is it dinner time yet?









Feed me!









Moi snuggle hammock!









I luv you!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Aw, she looks so happy.


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww! She is adorable, and I really like the design on the material.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Look at all that room! Lucky girl, but it just begs for friends! I love how she hangs out by her bowl- they know what they want from us!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww, wow, a whole FN142 for one rat! She must love it!
And where in the world is everyone getting those colorful block houses on the second level in the first picture?
the puzzle box thing, where do you all get them?!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I bought my 'waffle block house' from Petsmart (ordered it online, but I've seen them sold in stores nearby). Since both my rat and rabbit needed a tissue box once a week for a hideaway and hay respectively I decided to just buy her a more permanent one. Of course she just likes to pee in her's and prefers her hammocks now anyways. Go figure.

I would like to get her spayed now before I adopt two boys either from a breeder (who I'm waiting to here back from) or a rescue. Of course it's tempting to just bring home some boys from the local pet stores (especially when they're dumbos, goodness my heart just melts). But I will be patient!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

The cage looks FABULOUS!!!

just one thing... the wire looks like it is sagging a bit in places. Be sure to add some more zip ties.

I will be ordering two, maybe 3 of the FN's after the first of the year (before the end of April). I am putting my ferrets in one & my girls (plus one neutered male) in another. The third will be if the ferrets need more room.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats on the FN! It looks great  Betty and her future boyfriends will love having so much space


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

wy is there wire on it?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> wy is there wire on it?


Because the bar spacing on the Ferret Nation is 1 inch by 4inches, meaning that smaller females and young rats can climb out through the bars.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

doesnt look that big, but ok


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

It's "ferret-spacing", meaning it's an inch apart. Which means that young rats and smaller females can get out. So that's why people put wire over it.

I'm looking at mine right in front of me. It IS an inch.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It's definitely an inch apart in most places. My FNs have slightly wider spacing around the frames, which is where my biggest girl kept getting out. Now I have the entire cage covered since I have little girls in there now too, but I'll probably always keep FNs covered no matter how big my girls get, just in case.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

That is where I will get off very lucky... my girls are already in a 1 inch bar spaced cage... Yippy! 

Only one can get her head through the bars but that is where it stops (belly blocks her from going any further)... she just reaches out all grabby hands at me while the others & yanking back on her with paws full of her hair. I laughed so hard I nearly fell over. 

She is a growing girl so this should correct itself within a few weeks. Today I couldn't even get her to put her head through... guess the big girls told her it was a bad idea.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> That is where I will get off very lucky... my girls are already in a 1 inch bar spaced cage... Yippy!
> 
> Only one can get her head through the bars but that is where it stops (belly blocks her from going any further)... she just reaches out all grabby hands at me while the others & yanking back on her with paws full of her hair. I laughed so hard I nearly fell over.
> 
> She is a growing girl so this should correct itself within a few weeks. Today I couldn't even get her to put her head through... guess the big girls told her it was a bad idea.


LOL...another wonderful mental image


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I love how you have your cage! I have the same one and love seeing how other people do up their cages!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Aw, she looks so happy.


I finally realized how true this is! She's been leaping and bounding around the cage and is so much happier to see me now (albeit, I'm constantly adding new things because I have room). She even gets up in the morning to say hello. And how she stretches! First she stretches on the ramp down from the shelf (always sleeps in the tube hammock), then she stretches again once she's on the bottom, and then again on the side before she climbs up it. 

Her breathing is a lot better now that she's on fleece too. So that is a relief.

Now all I need to buy for her is a wodent wheel and I know she'll be very happy! Plus some friends, of course!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

So glad she likes the new cage. Wish I could have one but not got that kind of money .


----------



## Namazzi (Sep 2, 2007)

Yours is SO pretty! Especially compaired to mine.... XD Lovely cage! Looks like your ratties love it. =D


----------

